# L'Armée Québécoise



## Bitzkrieg (19 Apr 2005)

Je sais pas si la réflexion a déjÃƒÂ  été faite, mais bon

jme demandais ce qui arriverait des Unités françaises ayant leur base au quebec si la séparation du quebec se produisait.

Le quebec aurait-il une armée?

Pensons ÃƒÂ  valcartier et les régiments qui y siègent, qu'arriverait-il

sérieusement, jveux même pas y penser, ça serait la catastrophe. Jvoudrais pas servir dans une armée de brosse québécoise, et je voudrais pas non plus déménager en ontario ou dans louest.

Faudrait til alors utiliser la force pour re-conquérir le quebec?

votre opinion...?


----------



## quebecrunner (19 Apr 2005)

Regarde. Mon opinion est que c'est un sujet trop sensible pour en discuter. Contentons nous de faire notre job point. 

La politique c'est de la marde na na na na.... Des chauves souris ÃƒÂ  la moutarde na na na na...
François Perusse... ;D


----------



## MdB (19 Apr 2005)

Je parle de politique ici, non des FC spécifiquement.

C'est très difficile ÃƒÂ  dire ce qui arriverait. Tout dépend du contexte en fait et de la tension. En 1995, c'était un gros 'on veut pas que le Québec parte...'. Du côté des FC, ils étaient prêts ÃƒÂ  intervenir si le gouvernement fédéral l'ordonnait. Évidemment, faut pas partir en fou avec cet état de fait: le but des FC, c'est d'être prêt et ils étaient prêt. Point.

Si l'indépendance politique du Québec se réalisait, je pense pas qu'il faudrait se battre pour l'accomplir. Je pense pas que les souverainiste sont aussi radical ni dans la même situation que dans les années 1830. D'ailleurs, on est ben trop ben assis dans notre salon et dans notre démocratie pour gâcher ça et se bouger le cul. (Notez que c'est un on impersonnel et que je pense que les Québécois et Canadiens sont trop gâté pour se battre pour quoique ce soit.) Ãƒ  moins qu'on les pousse ÃƒÂ  l'extrême, ce qui n'arrivera pas, on préfère sauvegarder le Canada par la fraude, je pense vraiment pas qu'on prendrait les armes.

Des forces armées québécoises? Difficile ÃƒÂ  croire. Le Québec refuse le concept même, veut même pas en entendre parler, en parle pas et quand en entend parler, chie dessus avec ses préjugés et veut pas comprendre et/ou faire quelque effort que ce soit pour comprendre. Le Québec est terre de paix et de démocratie, c'est une terre non-violée. Comment pourrait-on vouloir des forces armées et dépenser de l'argent pour avoir des forces armées qui resteraient cantonnées?

Hmm, le problème de l'eau dans 10-15-20 ans? Hmm, or bleu, peut-être que ce serait suffisant... va-t-on le voir ou va-t-on encore piller nos resources et céder tous les droits aux compagnies? (exemple, les forêts du Québec)

J'ai pas besoin de renier mon identité québécoise pour croire au Canada.


----------



## EAmax (19 Apr 2005)

Moi j'aime bien le Québec mais advenant  a une  séparation entre le Québec du Canada,j e quitterais  probablement  en ontario .Mon pay c'est le Canada.


Merci Blitzkrieg d'avoir partie ce sujet  dison que j'y pense depuis un bout, pis sa me chicote.


----------



## submachinegunner (19 Apr 2005)

moi jpeut pas dire que j'était pas souverainiste avant...mais la quand on voit qu'est ce que nos politicients provinciaux sont capables de faire pour se mettre toute la population ÃƒÂ  dos....pis au fédéral c'est pas vraiment mieux...donc a quoi bon etre souverainiste ou fédéraliste si de toute façon on est gouverné des deux côtés par des politiciens pourrits?messemble que tout l'argent qui a passé dans le scandale des commandites moi jme dit ke tant qu'a le dépenser pour "crosser" le peuple au complet yauraient au moins du le mettre dans l'armée


----------



## Bitzkrieg (19 Apr 2005)

moi aussi

depuis que jsuis dans l'armée, jme suis bcp plus canadien que québécois souverainiste

en fait jai jamais été souverainiste

jaime le quebec DANS le canada

Suposant le contexte d'une séparation, je servirais larmée(du canada) et non le quebec


----------



## Jungle (19 Apr 2005)

Il est important de se souvenir que le Canada est un des pays où le niveau de corruption est très bas, malgré les commandites... Je n'essaie pas de diminuer la gravité de la situation, ou d'excuser le gouvt du parti libéral, mais il faut donner le crédit où il est dû.
Pour ce qui est du référendum de 1995, il est important de se rappeler les intentions du PQ au lendemain d'une victoire du OUI: ils prévoyaient faire une déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance. Ceci n'était pas du tout le mandat qu'ils demandaient aux électeurs, et le processus aurait été anti-démocratique. Donc oui, dans une certaine mesure, nous avons frôlé la catastrophe.
Peu de temps avant le référendum, le PQ avait convoqué les Militaires de Valcartier ÃƒÂ  une réunion près de la base afin de leur exposer leurs intentions pour la Défense. Leur plan reposait sur le fait que le PQ assumait que le Canada cèderait toutes les installations, infrastructures, équipements et Militaires au Québec... belle utopie !!! :


----------



## NiTz (19 Apr 2005)

Moi, dans le cas ou le québec se séparerait du Canada, je m'en irais vivre au Canada. Je veux rien savoir d'un pays nommé Québec. Une province c'est parfait comme c'est lÃƒÂ . 

Le Canada est un très beau pays et je suis fier d'être Canadien avant d'être québécois. Imaginez donc l'armée de tout croche québécoise... ayoye

juste mon opinion..


----------



## MdB (19 Apr 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du référendum de 1995, il est important de se rappeler les intentions du PQ au lendemain d'une victoire du OUI: ils prévoyaient faire une déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance. Ceci n'était pas du tout le mandat qu'ils demandaient aux électeurs, et le processus aurait été anti-démocratique. Donc oui, dans une certaine mesure, nous avons frôlé la catastrophe.


 
Ça je savais pas... et je pense pas que bien des gens le savaient. Faudrait que je relise autour du référendum de 1995.



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Peu de temps avant le référendum, le PQ avait convoqué les Militaires de Valcartier ÃƒÂ  une réunion près de la base afin de leur exposer leurs intentions pour la Défense. Leur plan reposait sur le fait que le PQ assumait que le Canada cèderait toutes les installations, infrastructures, équipements et Militaires au Québec... belle utopie !!! :



Ah ben, ça c'est une surprise!! Une réunion avec les militaires de Valcartiers... les gens du PQ savaient pas ÃƒÂ  qui ils parlaient... Céder les équipement?? Peut-être via une entente, mais peu probable. Plutôt ridicule que le PQ ait voulu le tout d'un jour ÃƒÂ  l'autre.




			
				NiTz said:
			
		

> Moi, dans le cas ou le québec se séparerait du Canada, je m'en irais vivre au Canada. Je veux rien savoir d'un pays nommé Québec. Une province c'est parfait comme c'est lÃƒÂ .



Euh, excuse-moi, mais c'est loin d'être parfait! Le Canada a encore beaucoup de lavage de linge sale ÃƒÂ  faire!! Surtout dans son rapport avec les provinces. Imposer plus qu'il ne faut et avoir la belle part politique parce que le fédéral nage dans les surplus, c'est vraiment crasse. Ne pas redonner suffisamment aux provinces, c'est désunir le Canada! Pourquoi? Parce que les querelles provinciales-fédérales ne font qu'aumengter et les querelles entre provinces aussi. Mais le pouvoir corrompt, on le voit bien. Une vraie fédération, où on promouvoit les régionalismes et les particularités, et non pas un semblant de confédération où le fédéral essaie de colmater les brèches, c'est une voie ÃƒÂ  prendre!

Ce qui est malheureux, comme on disait, c'est pas tant d'être fédéraliste ou bleu, ou rouge, ou vert, ou souverainiste, c'est qu'il manque tellement de vision et de leadership dans les gros partis.

Que ferais-je si j'étais dans les FC et que le Québec se séparerait? Hmm, c'est une question que je me pose encore. Je ne pense pas que le Québec va se séparer, les québécois sont trop mous et compte sur l'immigration pour soutenir la progession démographique... Que ferais-je? Je peux pas dire, mais être dans une armée québécoise ne m'intéresse pas. J'irais probablement dans le reste du Canada ou je sortirais.



			
				NiTz said:
			
		

> Le Canada est un très beau pays et je suis fier d'être Canadien avant d'être québécois.



Qu'importe si on réfère au Canada en premier ou au Québec. Moi je peux dire que le Québec, c'est pas le reste du Canada et l'inverse est aussi vrai. J'ai un passeport du Canada, je suis canadien. Je suis québécois parce que je parle le québécois et je suis pas moins fier de l'être parce qu'il y a une relation difficile entre le Québec et le Canada. Je me range du côté de René Lévesque, qui n'était pas souverainiste, mais nationaliste, qui a essayer de promouvoir une fédération dans le Canada. L'important est de rester constructif. Le meilleur exemple, c'est l'Union européenne, une fédération nourrie de multiples nationalismes. Allez voir de ce côté, vous ne verrez plus jamais l'opposition fédéralisme-souverainiste de la même façon.

Et je parle pas vraiment tant de politique que de société et de respect. Le politique ne serait que le reflet d'une relation saine... mais on en est loin.


----------



## soldiers301 (19 Apr 2005)

Le québec ne se séparera probablement jamais du Canada. 

Ãƒ  mon avis, même si les électeur votait a 70% pour le OUI, on ne le saurait jamais. Les chiffres serait changer et la population aurait de faux résultats.

C`est tout comme l`élection de Georges W. Bush en 2000


----------



## Combat Clerk (20 Apr 2005)

Bitzkrieg said:
			
		

> Je sais pas si la réflexion a déjÃƒÂ  été faite, mais bon
> 
> jme demandais ce qui arriverait des Unités françaises ayant leur base au quebec si la séparation du quebec se produisait.
> 
> ...


----------



## Combat Clerk (20 Apr 2005)

Avoir une armée québécoise coûterait très cher, qu'un Québec souverain ne serait pas du tout certain d'être admis au sein des alliances militaires dont fait partie le Canada, NORAD, OTAN etc..

En plus, ont aurait des salaires de crêve faim, je ne peut pas voir comment le Gouvernement du Québec serait capable de donner des salaires abordables au militaire.  Regarde en Europe, les pays de l'Est qui devient dépendant, ils en arrache.  Ca serait probablement la même chose ici au Québec.

A toutes les années, le Gouvernement du Québec demande de l'argent au Gouvernement du Canada pour survivre, le Québec pleure toujours parcequ'il manque toujours de l'argent gauche ÃƒÂ  droite.  En conclusion, le Québec ne se séparera jamais, nous sommes un pays uni et ont restaura uni ÃƒÂ  jamais. Soyons fier d'être Québécois et soyons fier aussi d'être un VRAI CANADIEN FRANCAIS.
 8)


----------



## quebecrunner (20 Apr 2005)

Combat clerk résume très bien ce que je pense.


----------



## MdB (20 Apr 2005)

Combat Clerk said:
			
		

> En plus, ont aurait des salaires de crêve faim, je ne peut pas voir comment le Gouvernement du Québec serait capable de donner des salaires abordables au militaire.   Regarde en Europe, les pays de l'Est qui devient dépendant, ils en arrache.   Ca serait probablement la même chose ici au Québec.


En passant, je sais pas si tu y avais pensé, mais les impôts qui vont ÃƒÂ  Ottawa irait plutôt ÃƒÂ  Québec, ce qui apporterait de l'argent neuf. Cependant, je ne suis pas en mesure d'évalué l'influence que ça pourrait avoir, je n'ai jamais vu de chiffres lÃƒÂ -dessus. Considérant que le Québec fait partie du 8e pays le plus riche au monde, qui est probablement la 3e province la plus riche du Canada, je pense que le scénario triermondiste est plutôt irréaliste.



			
				Combat Clerk said:
			
		

> A toutes les années, le Gouvernement du Québec demande de l'argent au Gouvernement du Canada pour survivre, le Québec pleure toujours parcequ'il manque toujours de l'argent gauche ÃƒÂ  droite.



Si je comprends bien, la fiscalité canadienne t'accomode très bien? Ou c'est le gouvernement du Québec qui gère mal ses affaires?

En passant, on n'est pas les seuls ÃƒÂ  demander de l'argent, les maritimes en demandent (comme les redevances sur le gaz et le pétrole), l'Ontario aussi (ils ont un déficit de 4 G$). Ce n'est pas seulement le Québec qui demande de l'argent ÃƒÂ  Ottawa. Serait-ce donc un problème pancanadien? Possible.



			
				Combat Clerk said:
			
		

> En conclusion, le Québec ne se séparera jamais, nous sommes un pays uni et ont restaura uni ÃƒÂ  jamais.



Nul ne connaît l'avenir mon ami. L'énoncé de politique de défense de 1987-88 prévoyait que la Guerre froide durerait encore longtemps... et la chute du mur de Berlin en 1989 a tout changé.



			
				Combat Clerk said:
			
		

> Soyons fier d'être Québécois et soyons fier aussi d'être un VRAI CANADIEN FRANCAIS.
> 8)



Ça c'est bon!!


----------



## navyseals19 (20 Apr 2005)

moi ce que j'en pense,c'est que si le Quebec se separe du Canada.Je croit que toute les installation militaire demenagerais et car,ce qui appartien au Canada,reste au Canada,non?C'est peut-etre pur fabulation,ou peut-etre aussi realiter,mais bon,ca reste du moins encore une hypothese que j'emmet.Mais en ten que Autochtone,je croit pas que ca arriverais,ou bien peut-etre que oui.Disons que l'histoire du Quebec se separent du Canada,ne fait que nager dans la melasse...


----------



## JeMeSouviens (20 Apr 2005)

Bon ben je trouve très dommage que certains ici méprise les 22 et les autres unités militaires du Québec en affirmant qu'ils formeraient une armée "de brosse", surtout que certains d'entres vous ne sont même pas dans l'armée. Vous irez ÃƒÂ  Valcartier (ceux qui y sont pas), vous checkerez le monde et vous reviendrez dire que c'est une armée de brosse. Parce qu'on se trompe pas, ceux qui formeraient l'armée du Québec ne seraient pas des recrues nowhere, mais des soldats déjÃƒÂ  très bien formé sur qui on a déjÃƒÂ  dépensé beaucoup d'argent.

Aussi je vois pas comment le Québec indépendant pourrait survivre sans armée, avec tous les "bons amis" que nous avons! Les Québécois n'ont rien contre l'armée en générale, ils en ont contre l'armée canadienne (beaucoup de préjugés malheureusement...). Ãƒ  partir du moment où ils auront une armée dont ils croient qu'elle sert leurs intérêts, ils l'aimeront comme tout le monde ailleurs. 

Pis oui, le Canada cèderait les installations militaires du Québec, comme toutes les autres institutions. Qui les ÃƒÂ  payé? Les Québécois via leurs taxes au fédéral. On paye 20% des taxes que le gouvernement fédéral reçoit, alors c'est normal qu'on reçoive 20% de ce qui a été payé avec ces taxes lÃƒÂ .

Et Combat Clerk, je trouve ça un peu drôle que tu compares le Québec (et par le fait même le Canada) ÃƒÂ  des pays de l'Europe de l'est. On a quand même une économie parmi les plus fortes du monde (Le Québec a un PIB par habitant supérieur ÃƒÂ  la France, le Royaume-Uni, l'Allemagne, la Finlande...). Ça c'est si on regarde pas l'IDH (indice de développement humain) qui calcul la qualité de vie selon plein de critère... et bien le Québec se place 4e au monde, juste après l'Australie et devant le Canada.

Je m'excuse pour mon long message, mais je pense que ça en a échauffé certains assez pour qu'ils le lisent. En passant, mon but c'est pas de faire de la politique, c'est juste de rectifier des faits que certains étaient pas mal dans le champ dans d'autres messages. Pi aussi parce que je suis tané qu'on se dise tout le temps qu'on vaut rien au Québec et qu'on est aussi bien d'aller vivre en Ontario.


----------



## quebecrunner (20 Apr 2005)

Et voilÃƒÂ !

JeMesouviens je t'accorde trois morceaux de robots 

Certaines personnes devraient étoffés leur opinions avec des faits, ça les rendraient plus crédibles. 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## MdB (20 Apr 2005)

JeMeSouviens said:
			
		

> Les Québécois n'ont rien contre l'armée en générale, ils en ont contre l'armée canadienne (beaucoup de préjugés malheureusement...). Ãƒ  partir du moment où ils auront une armée dont ils croient qu'elle sert leurs intérêts, ils l'aimeront comme tout le monde ailleurs.



Laisse-moi donner un contre-exemple. Je pense que les québécois ont deux grands événements qui leur montre que les Forces canadiennes sert leurs intérêts. Je pense précisément ÃƒÂ  l'intervention lors de la crise d'Oka (je pense que l'opposition au Qc de celle-ci était très minime) et lors de la crise du verglas. Dans ce dernier cas, le Québec a vu combien les FC peuvent leur être utile et montrer ce qu'ils font lors de déploiement de maintien de la paix, du support, entre autres.

Ce qui m'amène ÃƒÂ  dire que je pense pas que la population du Québec croit que les FC ne servent pas leurs intérêts. Il se trouve qu'on a au sud la plus grandes force armée du monde et comme on reçoit beaucoup d'images d'eux, il est normal que le commun des mortels se fasse un image mentale erronée des FC (la plupart du temps négative). Donc, les gens pensent (en général, ÃƒÂ  tord et de façon très contradictoire) que les FC ne sont que des soldats de maintien de la paix (des peacekeepers) ou ne sont bons qu'ÃƒÂ  tuer les gens et ÃƒÂ  faire souffrir les recrues. ;D

D'ailleurs, pour faire un petit brin d'histoire, les québécois ne se sont, par le passé, pas reconnus dans les FC parce que c'était une force pratiquement totalement anglophone. Normal qu'on s'identifie plus difficilement lors qu'on parle peu anglais et que tes supérieurs viennent d'une autre culture. Maintenant, les francophones font partie intégrante des FC, ont des supérieurs francophones et l'esprit de corps est forgé. En tout cas, ceux qui sont ÃƒÂ  Valcartier ou ÃƒÂ  la Citadelle me le confirmeront, mais j'ai pas de doute.
On peut aussi s'identifier ÃƒÂ  des figures francophones, comme Dallaire.

Le gros travail ÃƒÂ  faire, c'est de démystifier les rôles et la vie des militaires et les FC font de grands efforts. Cependant, les médias vont pas nécessairement leur laisser de place. L'idéal serait une situation géographique des bases comme celle de Valcartier/Citadelle. Les gens pourraient pas éviter les militaires et verraient que ce sont des citoyens un peu comme tout le monde.



			
				JeMeSouviens said:
			
		

> Pis oui, le Canada cèderait les installations militaires du Québec, comme toutes les autres institutions. Qui les ÃƒÂ  payé? Les Québécois via leurs taxes au fédéral. On paye 20% des taxes que le gouvernement fédéral reçoit, alors c'est normal qu'on reçoive 20% de ce qui a été payé avec ces taxes lÃƒÂ .



Pas mauvais ça comme réflexion!!


----------



## LAI Master Corpora (21 Apr 2005)

Perssonelement, je suis plutot Fédéraliste, je crois au Canada avant tout, mais je n'èquarte pas les quebec... Je n'adore pas les autre province par rapport au quebec , jai les apprecie toutes autant, mais je me demande pourquoi une tel pagaille, Qu'est que sa changerais de VRAIMENT important pour les quebecois ( je vis au Qc, mais je ne suis pas quebecois de souche) d'avoir un Quebec indépendent? Est -ce seulement le m.lenge de fierté et de orgueille? Au font quesque sa change ou est ce quon vi, que je vive en Ontario au quebec , dans les maritimes, ou partout aileurs dans le canada, je ne vais perdre aucune genre de fierté,


----------



## danielbouchard (21 Apr 2005)

Vraiment pathétique!!!! Prend ben rienque des québecois pour pensé comme ca, et j'en suis un . Moi je vous encourage a la faire votre armée les gars, le canada va enfin pouvoir avancer au lieu de tourner en rond. Les militaires canadiens sont supposer etre de vrai patriote ''canadien'' a moins qu'il ne travail que pour leur poche!!! Alors normalement de par leur conviction, un vrai militaire canadien n'accepterais pas de se faire briser son pays comme ca. On est la pour le défendre , pas pour le brisé maudit. 

Moi en tout ca si je suis sur une base en territoire québecois, je vais protéger le territoire de la base qui en est un canadien!!!! qui sait je pourrai peut etre me farcir 2-3 souverainiste qui vont essayer de rentrer sur la base!!!

Moi chu mieux de pas trop venir sur le forum francais ,vous me faite capoter!!!

Vive le canada     et son armé CANADIENNE!


----------



## quebecrunner (21 Apr 2005)

Regarde, c'est une discussion libre et chacun a droit a son opinion.



> qui sait je pourrai peut etre me farcir 2-3 souverainiste qui vont essayer de rentrer sur la base



Bravo! Belle remarque intelligente. Digne d'un vrai patriote. c'est presque de l'incitation ÃƒÂ  la violence.  C'est complêtement condescendant. 



> Moi chu mieux de pas trop venir sur le forum francais ,vous me faite capoter!!!



Va t'en. si c'est rien que ça t'es capable de faire. Certaines personnes m'ont prouvé qu'ils étaient capable d'avoir des discussions intelligente et respectant les opinions des autres. Tu me prouve le contraire. Cependant, je dois t'accordé une petite chose. L'armée ne devrait pas intégré de souverainiste. 

Qui soit souverainiste, communiste, rouge ou noir, le droit ÃƒÂ  la libre expression est la base de notre démocratie. On est justement lÃƒÂ  pour protéger cette démocratie. Quand les troupes sont déployés ÃƒÂ  l'extérieur du Canada, est ce qu'elle manque de respect pour la population locale?. Non. Elle agit toujours en professionnel et dnas le respect. Dans le cas de sécession du Canada, l'armée va continuer ÃƒÂ  fonctionner de façon professionnel en protégeant les civiles. Pas en les fusillant. 

Qu'on le veuille ou non, les souverainistes ont certains argument en faveur de leur idées. idem pour les fédéralistes. Le but, c'est de prendre les idées des deux parties et de faire fonctionner le Canada. En passant, ce ne sont pas juste les québecois qui ont de la difficulté avec le gouvernement central. Lis les bulletins d'informations, ça t'informerais proablement plus. 

Je ne t'en veux pas. D'un bord comme de l'autre, il y a des extrêmistes. Ce sont ÃƒÂ  cause de types comme ça qu'on a des difficultés ÃƒÂ  faire fonctionner correctement la confédération. Si tout le monde serait ÃƒÂ  l'écoute des problèmes des autres dans le respect et dans la dignité, les problèmes se rêglerait avantageusement pour tous. 

L'union fait la force.


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Apr 2005)

Je vous l avait dit! Ce sujet est trop fort pour passer sur ce site! Ca mene nul part! Vous aurez jamais de fin sur ce sujet et les choses se repete toujours donc lachez prise!!!


----------



## quebecrunner (21 Apr 2005)

On devrait demander ÃƒÂ  Jungle de barrer le tread. 

 ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Apr 2005)

Moi, je vas le barrer, je pence qu' il'ya beaucoups des "sites' mielleur pour discusser cette subjet.
Ici, c'est l'armee Canadienne qu'on parle.
Bruce

EDIT:
Je l'ouvierait encore mais fait attention. :-X


----------



## JeMeSouviens (21 Apr 2005)

Je sais pas si c'est moi qui a parti la chicane (peut-être, ça serait la deuxième fois), mais comme je vous disais je ne défend aucune idéologie politique. J'ai juste cité des faits économiques. Je pourrais aussi bien citer le taux de change pour l'euro mais ça aurait pas rapport, alors j'ai situé l'économie du Québec sur la scène internationale. J'essai juste de m'éloigner du discours misérabilisme qui veut que tout français en Amérique soit un bon ÃƒÂ  rien incapable de disposer de lui-même. Je n'ai même pas dit que j'étais séparatiste, communiste ou je sais pas quoi. On peut croire au Canada tout en croyant qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de se mettre ÃƒÂ  plat ventre devant les autres si on n'a pas la chance d'être anglophone, blanc et d'origine britannique.

Quand je suis rentré dans les forces on m'a dit que je devais être fier d'être francophone (ça fait partie des valeurs du 22e non?). On m'a dit de me tenir droit et de jamais me laisser écraser par ceux qui voudraient me descendre. J'ai pensé que me faire traiter d'armée de brosse, de pauvre et d'incapable de disposer de moi-même, c'était une atteinte ÃƒÂ  ma fierté, ÃƒÂ  celle des forces et particulièrement les forces au Québec. Je m'excuse sincèrement ÃƒÂ  ceux pour qui l'économie fait peur, et aussi ÃƒÂ  ceux qui considère que la démocratie n'est valable que pour une catégorie de personnes.

Vandooze ÃƒÂ  raison. C'est trop fort pour ce site et ça ne mène nul part.


----------



## NiTz (21 Apr 2005)

En passant, j'ai réalisé que j'y étais allé beaucoup trop fort dans mon dernier post, et avant que ca soit barré je veux rectifier quelque chose : je respecte énormément le 22r! je voulais plutot dire une armée constituée de monsieur tout le monde au Québec seulement, une genre de milice tout croche mais j'me suis mal exprimé. De toute facon, ca mène nulle part mais je voulais tout de meme rectifier parce que je pense que c'est important, je veux surtout pas insulter personne et je crois que tous les membres des FC sont des professionnels, qu'ils soient Québecois ou qu'ils viennent de n'importe ou ailleurs au Canada. Comme ca a été dit, l'union fait la force!

Bonne journée!


----------



## Jungle (21 Apr 2005)

Hé ben, ça rend le travail de modérateur facile lorsque les membres s'auto-modèrent !!! Félicitations ÃƒÂ  ceux qui sont capables d'avouer eux-mêmes qu'ils vont trop loin...
Pour ce qui est des discussions politiques, on a le même problème dans le forum politique: les discussions tournent souvent au vinaigre. C'est pourquoi j'évite généralement ces discussions...
Pour finir, un peu de chiffres sur les FC au Québec:
50% des avions de chasse
1/3 de la Force terrestre
Le seul atelier capable de faire des réparations et modifications majeures (202e)
Un des 2 dépôts d'approvisionnement

Tout cela représente beaucoup plus que 20%... Le présence Militaire est plus grande au Québec que n'importe-quelle autre province ou territoire. Coincidence ??


----------



## JeMeSouviens (21 Apr 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Tout cela représente beaucoup plus que 20%... Le présence Militaire est plus grande au Québec que n'importe-quelle autre province ou territoire. Coincidence ??


Je sais vraiment pas. Qu'est-ce que ça voudrait dire? Je crois pas que ça soit pour faire peur, parce que personne a peur de l'armée ici (ça serait bien le comble d'avoir peur de sa propre armée). Je pense pas que c'est pour nous gâter non plus. Pourquoi le serions-nous plus qu'un autre! Alors pourquoi?

P.S. NITz, je sais que ce n'est pas ce que tu as voulu dire. C'est juste que je trouvais que ça avait pas d'allure de dire que le Québec donnerait une armée de brosse quand actuellement c'est pas le cas. J'en veux ÃƒÂ  personne!


----------



## NiTz (22 Apr 2005)

"P.S. NITz, je sais que ce n'est pas ce que tu as voulu dire. C'est juste que je trouvais que ça avait pas d'allure de dire que le Québec donnerait une armée de brosse quand actuellement c'est pas le cas. J'en veux ÃƒÂ  personne!"

Ouf.. tu m'en vois soulagé  

Je suis supris de savoir que les FC sont aussi présents au Québec.. J'aurais jamais pensé que le tiers de la force terrestre se situait dans ma province .. wow


----------



## caine737 (22 Apr 2005)

qu'est-ce tu veux que l'Armée fasse en Saskatchewan???ca peux meme pas se cacher c rien qu'une immense plaine. 

Un chien part a courir dans la meme direction pendant 2 jrs et tu le voie encore....  lol


----------



## soldiers301 (22 Apr 2005)

> Je sais vraiment pas. Qu'est-ce que ça voudrait dire? Je crois pas que ça soit pour faire peur, parce que personne a peur de l'armée ici (ça serait bien le comble d'avoir peur de sa propre armée). Je pense pas que c'est pour nous gâter non plus. Pourquoi le serions-nous plus qu'un autre! Alors pourquoi?



N`importe quel nation a une certaine peur lorsqu`il voit des char d`assault et des soldats, les gens sont impressioné. 

Un soldat se promène seul, oui peut être que les gens le traiterais de nom et etc. Mais 500 militaire qui marche en fesant de la drill en pleine rue... Tu ne verra jamais personne dire quoi que ce soit contre eux.


----------



## LAI Master Corpora (22 Apr 2005)

lollll


----------



## soldiers301 (22 Apr 2005)

???


----------



## quebecrunner (22 Apr 2005)

Jme rappelle une parade dans le vieux québec lorsque je faisais la garde en rouge ÃƒÂ  la Citadelle. On s'est fait cracher dessus par des enculés. 
On s'est fait traité de nom. 

On t'il peur de nous? Non. ils savent qu'on peux pas aller leur péter la gueule.  :rage:


----------



## NiTz (22 Apr 2005)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> Jme rappelle une parade dans le vieux québec lorsque je faisais la garde en rouge ÃƒÂ  la Citadelle. On s'est fait cracher dessus par des enculés.
> On s'est fait traité de nom.
> 
> On t'il peur de nous? Non. ils savent qu'on peux pas aller leur péter la gueule.  :rage:



Ca c'est vraiment nul.. quel bel exemple de l'étendue de la bêtise humaine...

C'est sur qu'on peut pas leur péter la gueule, après ca monsieur tout le monde et les ptites matantes diraient oohhh les militaires s'tune gang de violents y s'prennent pour des rambos blablabla..

Maudit opinion public aussi ...


----------



## quebecrunner (22 Apr 2005)

Au moins, j'étais fière de ce que je faisais. Et je suis fière d'être de retour. 

Il y a une chose que toute les insultes au monde ne m'enlèverons jamais: la fierté de faire partie des forces.


----------



## NiTz (23 Apr 2005)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> Au moins, j'étais fière de ce que je faisais. Et je suis fière d'être de retour.
> 
> Il y a une chose que toute les insultes au monde ne m'enlèverons jamais: la fierté de faire partie des forces.



wow

c'est exactement l'attitude qu'il faut avoir... De toute facon, c'est plus facile de critiquer quelque chose qu'on ne comprend pas et qui est facilement attaquable.. C'est un manque de couilles tout simplement ÃƒÂ  mes yeux.


----------



## submachinegunner (23 Apr 2005)

moi aussi chu fier de faire partie des Forces et je doit dire que beaucoup de mes amis aimeraient bin sa etre capables dy entrer aussi sa pa lair a sa mais dans mon coin jai remarqué que ya de plus en plus de jeunes qui s'enrolent.....juste dans mon entourage cet année ya 5 personnes ki ont été enrolées et depuis que j'ai été accepté ya un de meilleurs amis et aussi mon cousin qui ont posé leur candidature pour faire partie du Régiment du Saguenay. Vraiment dans mon coin je trouve que le monde respecte beaucoup les forces ses sur on entend tjr du monde qui en disent du mal mais en gros les gens nous respecte y nous crache pas dessu.et juste pour ajouter kek chose le fait ke 1/3 de la force terrestre  soit présent au québec a peut-etre une raison...peut-etre qu'il y a plus de québecois qui font application dans les Forces...  ???


----------



## soldiers301 (24 Apr 2005)

Dans mon entourage il n`y a pas vraiment de problèmes non plus. Mais j`ai été surprit l`autre jour, un de mes amis, qui d`habitude rabaisse l`armée, l`équipement et tout les autre niaiserie, m`a dit : "Je niaise souvent avec sa [l`Armée]mais ... vous nous defendez ... pi jvous doit du respect »...C`était la première fois que quelquun me disait une chose comme sa


----------



## NiTz (25 Apr 2005)

submachinegunner said:
			
		

> moi aussi chu fier de faire partie des Forces et je doit dire que beaucoup de mes amis aimeraient bin sa etre capables dy entrer aussi sa pa lair a sa mais dans mon coin jai remarqué que ya de plus en plus de jeunes qui s'enrolent.....juste dans mon entourage cet année ya 5 personnes ki ont été enrolées et depuis que j'ai été accepté ya un de meilleurs amis et aussi mon cousin qui ont posé leur candidature pour faire partie du Régiment du Saguenay. Vraiment dans mon coin je trouve que le monde respecte beaucoup les forces ses sur on entend tjr du monde qui en disent du mal mais en gros les gens nous respecte y nous crache pas dessu.et juste pour ajouter kek chose le fait ke 1/3 de la force terrestre  soit présent au québec a peut-etre une raison...peut-etre qu'il y a plus de québecois qui font application dans les Forces...  ???



C'est super ca.. faut en être fier! C'est assez difficile d'y entrer...  Moi aussi ya 4 de mes amis qui ont postulé plus 2 de mes cousins plus moi.. héhé .. ca en fait plusieurs ! Justement, je suis du Saguenay aussi. Je sais pas si c'est la nouvelle vague des 5000 emplois annoncée, mais on dirait que beacoup de gens songent ÃƒÂ  s'enroller.C'est vrai que les gens respectent les Forces en général. C'est sur, ya tjrs des t***s de c*l mais bon.. ca prend toute sorte de monde pour faire un monde!


----------



## MdB (25 Apr 2005)

De mon côté, j'ai eu beaucoup d'appéhensions par rapport ÃƒÂ  l'annonce de mon application dans les FC. J'ai un Bac ès Arts de l'UQAM, haut lieu de la gauche montréalaise disons, et je sais combien les Forces sont malmenés au Québec. J'avais donc peur de la façon dont réagiraient, d'abord mes parents, mais aussi mes amis et mon entourage. Ãƒ  mon grand étonnement, TOUS ont vu ça d'un bon oeil. J'en suis encore surpris.

Je vous partage cela parce qu'on peu jamais savoir ce que ça donne avant de l'essayer et afin d'encourager ceux qui pourraient lire le babillard et hésiter ÃƒÂ  faire une demande. D'ailleurs, je tiens ÃƒÂ  dire que les centres de recrutement sont plus impressionnants de l'extérieur, quand on ne les connaît pas, qu'une fois entré et qu'on a parlé avec le personnel de recrutement. Si vous n'êtes pas encore entré dans un centre de recrutement, sachez que Army.ca est une bonne source d'informations complémentaires, mais que le centre de recrutement est un endroit où on peut répondre rapidement ÃƒÂ  plusieurs de vos questions, certaines questions qui seront mêmes répondues lors de la présentation du processus ou de tel ou tel métier, avant même que vous ne les posiez.


----------



## frichtie (25 Apr 2005)

Lisez donc les excellents livres de Normand Lester. "Le Livre Noir du Canada Anglais 1-2-3"   Vous en apprendrez beaucoup sur ce que les canadians pensent de nous.
                                           Ensuite, cessez-donc de croire que vous représentez une puissance quelconque. Toute l'armée canadienne aurait bien du mal a envahir un autre pays, même une île.
 Vous avez même plus de tanks, vos sous-marins (4 je crois) viennent d'un marché aux puces,pas d'avion de transport cargo, et j'en passe. En fait, le jour ou un pays, si petit soit-il décide de nous envahir, on est dans la m____. Ne le prenez pas personnel, je suis sûr que vous aimez ce que vous faites, et que vous le faites dans la mesure des moyens disponibles.
                           Déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance: BULLSHIT!  En 95 on s'est fait voler par les fédéralistes qui avaient de l'argent NOTRE argent et ils ont violé nos lois. 
     Quand un peuple qui vit sous l'occupation d'un autre peuple, se décide ÃƒÂ  le mettre dehors, c'est pas l'armée qui l'arrête.  Mais n'ayez craintes: Les Québécois sont encore loin d'en arriver lÃƒÂ . Ils ont juste pas assez de connaissance de leur Histoire, et sont trop individualiste. 
  On est mené par un Charest envoyé directement d'Ottawa.         
                                                                                   Dormez-donc sur vos deux oreilles, si une province se sépare un jour, ce sera la BRISTISH COLUMBIA, ou l'ALBERTA.    Dans cent ans on va peut-être tous parler chinois, mais les fédéralistes seront quand-même heureux: Le Québec aura toujours été dominé.   Mais donnez-vous juste la peine de lire Normand Lester.  Il parle entre autre des traitements réservés aux francophones durant la deuxième guerre mondiale. Très édifiant.


                                                    Eric


----------



## danielbouchard (25 Apr 2005)

En tout ca, il en leve des passion ce topic la hein. Mais question comme ca:

Les réserve indiennes sont des territoires canadiens (sous juridiction fédéral) donc en cas de séparation tout le nord du quebec appartiendrais au canada,donc les barrage et les ressource minieres .D'apres le droit international c'est seulement si les amérindiens voterais pour la séparation de leurs réserves et leur incorporation au nouveau quebec souverains que ses térritoire ferais partie du québec post-séparation.

Est-ce que les bases militaires sont considéré comme térritoire souverains au meme titre en cas de séparation???

Bonne journée amis canadiens!!!


----------



## Jungle (25 Apr 2005)

frichtie said:
			
		

> Déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance: BULLSHIT!   En 95 on s'est fait voler par les fédéralistes qui avaient de l'argent NOTRE argent et ils ont violé nos lois.
> Quand un peuple qui vit sous l'occupation d'un autre peuple...


 blah blah blah   :boring:
Je n'ai pas inventé l'histoire de la déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance, j'ai entendu Parizeau le dire lui-même en entrevue quelque temps après le référendum.
Si tu crois vraiment que les Québécois vivent sous l'occupation du Canada, hé ben il manque quelque-chose ÃƒÂ  ta culture. Tu devrais voyager un peu, et je parle pas de la Floride... va comparer notre qualité de vie avec la majorité des habitants de la planète.
Je trouve que le mouvement séparatiste est très égocentrique, et a la mémoire courte quand ça leur tente... qui a fourré les Indiens en premier, qui a tué des Chefs de tribu après les avoir invité ÃƒÂ  un meeting: les Français. On a fourré les Indiens, on s'est fait fourrer par les Anglais après avoir perdu la guerre, et tout ça est de l'histoire ancienne.
Normand Lester a droit ÃƒÂ  son opinion, mais ça demeure juste ça: l'opinion d'un journaliste... séparatiste.
Finalement, ce site est pour la discussion de sujets d'intérêt relatifs ÃƒÂ  l'Armée du *Canada*. Il est permis de sortir un peu des arcs de tir, mais si ça va trop loin, je barre.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Apr 2005)

Jungle,


----------



## 1R22eR (25 Apr 2005)

parfaitement d,accord!!! Sujet epais! héhé!!!        POWER lol  ;D


----------



## Bitzkrieg (25 Apr 2005)

Le gars a raison

notre armée est loin de représenter une puissance militaire importante

Pourtant, nos soldats suivent un entraînement exceptionnel et sont reconnus mondiallement pour leur courage et leur capacité d'adaptation.

Juste ÃƒÂ  penser au JTF2, c'est LA force d'élite la mieux entraîné mondialement. Ces gars lÃƒÂ  font tout! :threat:

On peut toujours rêver d'une grande armée pour le canada, en 1941, durant la 2e guerre mondiale, la force canadienne ÃƒÂ  l'étranger représentait 128 000 soldat (corrigez moi si je me trompe).

Par contre, des armées immenses digne de la "Werhmatch" > de 1939, faut oublier ça, le visage de la guerre a complétement changé.

Personellement, je pense qu'un gouvernement conservateur pourrait redonner une bonne image de l'armée dû ÃƒÂ  des investissements massifs dans les 3 forces.

Petite question comme ça: Pensez-vous qu'il serait intéressant et possible de créer un nouveau régiment d'infanterie mécanisé francophone au quebec ? (je sais que le 22 veut faire une monté en puissance...mais avec ce qui se passe dans le monde et le rôle que le canada pourrait jouer, avoir 3 bataillons déployable supplémentaire serait interessant non?)...bien sûr, pour tout cela, ça prend du budget....


----------



## MdB (25 Apr 2005)

frichtie said:
			
		

> Ensuite, cessez-donc de croire que vous représentez une puissance quelconque. Toute l'armée canadienne aurait bien du mal a envahir un autre pays, même une île.
> Vous avez même plus de tanks, vos sous-marins (4 je crois) viennent d'un marché aux puces,pas d'avion de transport cargo, et j'en passe. En fait, le jour ou un pays, si petit soit-il décide de nous envahir, on est dans la m____. Ne le prenez pas personnel, je suis sûr que vous aimez ce que vous faites, et que vous le faites dans la mesure des moyens disponibles.



Ce ne sont pas les militaires qui le croient mais plutôt les politiciens qui essaient de le faire croire depuis 40 ans, tout en investissant trop peu dans la défense. Mais ils prennent de mauvaises décisions, comme le démantèlement du régiment aéroporté, qui avait comme rôle, entre autres, d'être déployé comme force d'interposition sur le territoire canadien. Il reste que dans le contexte, les politiciens ont amené le Canada ÃƒÂ  être membre de l'OTAN, ce qui le protège puisque les pays de l'OTAN ne peuvent être en guerre se doivent de défendre leurs membres. Il faut aussi dire que les canadiens (incluant les politiciens) en général se croient ÃƒÂ  l'abris parce que les É-U sont juste ÃƒÂ  coté de nous. Grosse erreur. Anyway, je pense pas que les É-U laisserait quelque autre pays l'envahir physiquement. Dans l'état actuel des choses, si on envahissait le Canada, ce serait en lui volant ses resources par le biais de l'économie, moins coûteux et plus hypocrite. Il se peut que ce soit les É-U qui le fasse et qui sera lÃƒÂ  pour dire un mot...



			
				danielbouchard said:
			
		

> Les réserve indiennes sont des territoires canadiens (sous juridiction fédéral) donc en cas de séparation tout le nord du quebec appartiendrais au canada,donc les barrage et les ressource minieres .D



Selon la Loi sur les Indiens (http://lois.justice.gc.ca/fr/I-5/index.html / http://lois.justice.gc.ca/fr/I-5/55261.html#rid-55373):  «Sa Majesté détient des réserves ÃƒÂ  l'usage et au profit des bandes respectives pour lesquelles elles furent mises de côté. » Ce qui veut dire que les réserves autochtones sont exploitées par eux et pour leur profit. C'est pourquoi il n'y a pas de taxe. C'est aussi pourquoi, c'est de juridiction et d'administration fédérale. Par contre, le territoire n'est pas plus fédéral que provincial et la sécurité est assuré par le gouvernement provincial parce que les lois constitutionnelles remettent une partiedes compétences juridiques aux provinces. L'application de la loi de la sécurité publique est provinciale.

Le Nunaviq, contrairement au Nunavut, n'est pas un territoire canadien, mais fait partie de la province du Québec. Les barrages appartiennent au Gouvernement du Québec et non pas au gouvernement canadien. Pour les resources minières, j'en ai aucune idée; on gère le tout par Resources naturelles Canada, mais les mines comme les forêts sont sur le territoire du Québec.


----------



## MdB (25 Apr 2005)

Bitzkrieg said:
			
		

> Par contre, des armées immenses digne de la "Werhmatch" > de 1939, faut oublier ça, le visage de la guerre a complétement changé.



Hehe, plus ça change la guerre, plus c'est pareil. Rappelle-toi de ça. La Wehrmacht d'aujourd'hui c'est la US Army, qu'est-ce que t'en penses?

Le Canada ne pourrait pas avoir le même statut, dans le contexte des années 1930 en Allemagne, puisque l'Allemagne de l'époque était encore sur le contre-coup de la Première guerre mondiale et il faut se rappeler que l'Allemagne ÃƒÂ  ce moment comme aujourd'hui est le plus grand pays européen, ce qui donne une masse importante de laquelle on peut tirer beaucoup de force. Le Canada est un petit pays, c'est la géographie qui nous indue en erreur.

D'autres part, les allemands aiment faire les choses correctement, ils sont perfectionnistes, que ce soit en bien ou en mal. Ce qui n'est pas le cas du Canada.



			
				Bitzkrieg said:
			
		

> Petite question comme ça: Pensez-vous qu'il serait intéressant et possible de créer un nouveau régiment d'infanterie mécanisé francophone au quebec ? (je sais que le 22 veut faire une monté en puissance...mais avec ce qui se passe dans le monde et le rôle que le canada pourrait jouer, avoir 3 bataillons déployable supplémentaire serait interessant non?)...bien sûr, pour tout cela, ça prend du budget....



Pas une mauvaise idée, mais j'aime bien l'idée de la nouvelle brigade d'infantrie légère d'élite que le CEMD Hillier propose.


----------



## frichtie (25 Apr 2005)

C'est vrai que j'y suis allé un peu fort.   Mais pourquoi s'en faire avec un sujet comme celui-lÃƒÂ ?   Ce ne sont que des suppositions et pas toutes réalisables.
                               Pour l'équipement, c'est toujours pas de votre faute!  En passant je suis un ancien militaire. Maintenant a savoir si j'ai voyagé ou si j'ai de l'instruction, c'est moi que ça regarde. 
  Normand Lester est quant a lui fort probablement séparatiste.
 Mais c'est un journaliste sur qui on peut se fier pour sortir des vérités et des" squelettes dans les placards". Il a ses "plugs" au SCRS entre autres.  Il n'est cependant pas de souche 100% Québécois pure-laine. LUI, vous pouvez être sûr qu'il a voyagé et qu'il est instruit.Je penses que ça fait de lui une source fiable.
                              Une armée québécoise? Je verrai pas ça de mon vivant, et je suis pas si vieux que ça. 
 Vous êtes, comme les civils, aux mains de politiciens. Et on découvre de plus en plus que ce ne sont pas de si bonnes mains que ça...
                             Vous risquez toujours de vous faire expédier dans une quelconque région du monde pour servir de cibles ÃƒÂ  n'importe qui.
                         Parlez-en aux Américains qui ont faits le Viet-Nam et aux Français qui ont fait l'Algérie.
            Ce sujet en était un de controverse et comme exercise démocratique, j'ai déjÃƒÂ  vu mieux...
                  
                            Bonne chance ÃƒÂ  tous,           Eric


----------



## 1R22eR (25 Apr 2005)

Arretez moi ca avec vos grosse armée de terreur ont dirais a vous entendre parler que les americain sont des DIEU. Notre force a nous c est notre polyvalence, si un soldat americain est grenadier tout ce qu il sera manier c est sont m203 ou ca grenade ne lui demandez pas de changer un pneu sur un camion ou de reparer sont jeep en cas de panne subite ... ils ont plus de technologie que nous oui mais encore la notre force c est de bien faire avec ce qu on as, nous avons des equipe de tir qui se sont demarquer mondialement (Competition a Bisley) une copmpetition qui regroupe les meilleur quipe de tir au monde.  une exemple en afghanistan ils ont deployer nos gars en montagne car ils savait que besucoup d entre nous sont qualifier et excellent en guerre en montagne. Ca demande une endurance enorme et une metode de travail impecable pour ne pas se faire repérérer en montagne.  Moi j envie rien aux americain appart leur argent et leur equipement. Pour l instant on va continuer a faire notre travail et se foutre de ce que les media laisse entendre. Ce n est que des foutu grande gueule qui ne savent que se faire maquiller un ecran et lire sur leur telesouffleur des mots intelligent qui peuvent aussi bien pas comprendre la signification. En passant toute les exercice avec les americain ils en bavent un mechant coup avec nous  ;D


----------



## Bitzkrieg (25 Apr 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> Pas une mauvaise idée, mais j'aime bien l'idée de la nouvelle brigade d'infantrie légère d'élite que le CEMD Hillier propose.



Pourrais-tu préciser? J'ignore tout de ce projet...

Genre de brigade orienté vers le combat urbain uniquement?


----------



## 1R22eR (25 Apr 2005)

Pas assez de soldat pour une nouvelle brigade.. oubliez ca tout de suite!


----------



## Bitzkrieg (25 Apr 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> Hehe, plus ça change la guerre, plus c'est pareil. Rappelle-toi de ça. La Wehrmacht d'aujourd'hui c'est la US Army, qu'est-ce que t'en penses?



Je suis pas vraiment d'accord, la wehrmacht est probablement l'armée la plus discipliné qui ait jamais vu le jours. Ça fait partie de la nature même d'un allemand. Je vous conseille ce super site historique (pas de néo-nazi lÃƒÂ  dedans) avec un forum incroyable pour en apprendre plus sur  l'armée allemande de 1939-1945. http://www.croixdefer.com   Allez voir le forum ça vaut la peine

Je dirais que le contraire absolu de l'armée allemande, c'est l'armée russe, haha, j'arrive pas ÃƒÂ  croire qu'ils ont réussit ÃƒÂ  repousser les allemands. La seul raison est le fait qu'il était en nombre supérieur et que Hitler n'a pas écouté ses généraux en 1941 et a commis quelques erreurs stratégiques non pardonnable. Mais bon... c'est la guerre


----------



## AZA-02 (25 Apr 2005)

Vandooze jaime la facon don tu pense, jais fini ma paprasse denrolement il yia trois mois et jatens encore, et depuis un sertain moment je me demandais si sen nen voulait vraiment la peine, jais telement entendue dire des coneris que sa ma fait completement oublis pour quois je voulais devenire soldat. Toute la b.s sur lequipement, pis que les americain son la pour nous ect, sa am fait pensait que larmee sen nen voulais pas la pene pis que tout seu dans larmee te vont echapper la bar a savon par son en menque (sa c mon partner de travaille qui me dis ca, je pense qui fantasmais...) en tous ka c vrais que nos soldat yion peu etre rien de si extra ordinair comme les americain, mais je suis pas mal sure quon na de la qualiter. Pas des boys du texas. Mais cest sur que on pourais recruter plus si on avait de la melleuire equipement.
(Desoler pour locto, je chat tros souvent...)


----------



## soldiers301 (26 Apr 2005)

> Ensuite, cessez-donc de croire que vous représentez une puissance quelconque. Toute l'armée canadienne aurait bien du mal a envahir un autre pays, même une île.
> Vous avez même plus de tanks, vos sous-marins (4 je crois) viennent d'un marché aux puces,pas d'avion de transport cargo, et j'en passe. En fait, le jour ou un pays, si petit soit-il décide de nous envahir, on est dans la m____. Ne le prenez pas personnel, je suis sûr que vous aimez ce que vous faites, et que vous le faites dans la mesure des moyens disponibles.



Lorsque l`on ne sait pas de quoi on parle ... Tu connait le reste  . Si on n`avait pas de cave dans ton genre sa serait déjÃƒÂ  une belle amélioration!!!


L`Armée Canadienne a besoin d`argent oui, mais plus au niveau Maritime et Aérien qu`autre chose. Comme je disait dans un autre de mes post, les Soldat Canadien en Afghanistan sont parmi les Soldats les mieux équipé aux monde, ils dépassent même ces fameux américain que tout le monde envie  :

L`Armée Canadienne est la pour rester


----------



## EAmax (26 Apr 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Comme je disait dans un autre de mes post, les Soldat Canadien en Afghanistan sont parmi les Soldats les mieux équipé aux monde, ils dépassent même ces fameux américain que tout le monde envie   :



Ta bien raison     les soldats canadien étais les seul avec des suit vert    ( stune blague, je plaisante )


----------



## soldiers301 (26 Apr 2005)

Oui je sais  ... Mais pour la Roto 3 ils sont avec le CADPAT AR... Juste pour clarifier  :dontpanic:


----------



## EAmax (26 Apr 2005)

héhé  >  :dontpanic:


----------



## 1R22eR (26 Apr 2005)

Moi je vais vous éclaircir encore plus ils ont commencé avec avec le combat vers et quelques semaine apres ils ont recu l ordre de porter en tout temps le combat de zone aride... voila... c est pas eux qui decide mais ceux qui porte les barre droite qui des fois ont des decision assez.. excusez le mot... pas fort a comprendre héhé!!!


----------



## MdB (26 Apr 2005)

Bitzkrieg said:
			
		

> Je suis pas vraiment d'accord, la wehrmacht est probablement l'armée la plus discipliné qui ait jamais vu le jours. Ça fait partie de la nature même d'un allemand.



Je parlais pas de comparaison en tout point, mais plutôt d'un rapport de force. La Wehrmacht de 1933 ÃƒÂ  1942 était l'armée la plus puissante du monde et de loin.

Le russes n'ont gagné que par la force du nombre, ce qui leur a laissé le temps de s'adapter aux allemands et de développer leur matériel... le reste, ce n'était qu'une question de temps. S'ils ont pu se rendre jusqu'en Allemagne, par contre, c'est parce que, oui, Hitler a fait des erreurs, mais aussi parce qu'il pensait que le front ouest resterait calme.

Blitz,
Ãƒ  propos de la brigade d'infantrie légère, ce n'est qu'une rumeur encore et c'est une proposition que le général Hillier a fait part aux médias. Il n'y a pas de détails, mais ÃƒÂ  vue de nez, ça ressemble beaucoup ÃƒÂ  la réincarnation, sous un autre nom, d'une force d'élite ayant entre autres capacités, celle d'être aéroportable. Ça vous dit quelque chose?

On verra ben...

Pour ce qui est de Hillier lui-même, il semble être d'un caractère très fort. Imaginez, il a du front en maudit, allez dire devant les médias ET SES BOSS que le gouvernement canadien DOIT réinvestir dans les FC!! ;D Vraiment, je lui fait confiance. S'il a l'intention d'établir une capacité d'infantrie d'élite au sein des FC, ça sera tant mieux!! Et tant pis pour les pessimistes!


----------



## alphazulu (1 May 2005)

Pour nos charmants canadiens, il serait bon de voir que les Forces canadiennes ne sont rien dans votre beau pays. Un budget minable, des forces mal équipées et un appui politique invisible : vive les Forces canadiennes... En ce qui touche la comparaison avec les pays de l'est, il importe de voir que les USA sont indépendants et possède des Forces énormes. La Suisse, la Belgique et d'autres pays de même taille que le Qc sont mieux équipés que les FC.  Le Québec pourrait facilement se payer une force moyenne si nous prenons pour compte les 25% de nos impôts qui servent ÃƒÂ  payer les militaires actuels.


----------



## 1R22eR (1 May 2005)

encore quelqu un qui sais pas quoi y parle lol.. il écoute LCN pis y crois tout connaitre lol


----------



## JeMeSouviens (1 May 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> encore quelqu un qui sais pas quoi y parle lol.. il écoute LCN pis y crois tout connaitre lol


Que veux-tu dire Vandooze? Alphazulu n'a pas tort selon moi, sauf peut-être qu'il sous-estime un peu l'armée. Elle est pas mal équipée, mais c'est vrai que le budget est pas super et que l'appui politique existe peu par rapport ÃƒÂ  ailleurs. C'est vrai aussi qu'il y a des pays beaucoup plus petits qui ont des armées équivalentes...


----------



## danielbouchard (1 May 2005)

Le dernier rapport de l'OTAN, sur les dépenses militaires de ses membres, indique que le Canada se classait au quatrième rang sur 19 pays, en ce qui concerne le produit intérieur brut par personne (déflaté par les parités de pouvoir d'achats). Ce même rapport nous renseigne sur le % que représentent les effectifs militaires au sein de la population active de chaque pays. Le Canada affiche un % de .5%  de sa population active alors que la moyenne de tous les pays de l'OTAN se situe ÃƒÂ  1.6%.

Donc c'est la culture militaire au complet qui est en déclins au canada de par les éditoriaux de nos journalistes et les mauvais choix de politique extérieur de nos gouvernements!!! Je ne veut surtout pas faire de politique , mais de toute évidence, cela crève les yeux!!! Ce n'est surement pas avec le bloc québecois, les libéraux ou le NPD que cela va changer , nous reste que les conservateurs qui croit en l'armée et un canada fort    Faut ètre réaliste les gars!!! et les filles (rare ici)

Mais n'oublions jamais la mobilisation de la population canadienne durant les grandes guerres, et le courage de nos soldats et citoyens, si un jour il y a menace pour le canada je ne suis même pas inquiet!!! On le vendrait cher notre canada  :threat:  :threat:


----------



## AZA-02 (1 May 2005)

alphazulu said:
			
		

> Pour nos charmants canadiens, il serait bon de voir que les Forces canadiennes ne sont rien dans votre beau pays. Un budget minable, des forces mal équipées et un appui politique invisible : vive les Forces canadiennes... En ce qui touche la comparaison avec les pays de l'est, il importe de voir que les USA sont indépendants et possède des Forces énormes. La Suisse, la Belgique et d'autres pays de même taille que le Qc sont mieux équipés que les FC.   Le Québec pourrait facilement se payer une force moyenne si nous prenons pour compte les 25% de nos impôts qui servent ÃƒÂ  payer les militaires actuels.



Je pense pas qui font de la poutine pour des russian pack....


----------



## JeMeSouviens (2 May 2005)

Pourquoi alphazulu a-t-il été bani alors que c'est le seul message qu'il a écrit? Parce que l'admin est pas d'accord avec lui? Moi non plus je suis pas totalement d'accord, mais je pense que ça peut alimenter la discussion.

PS. Aza-02, je ne comprends ce que tu viens de dire. Est-ce que c'est une blague avec Vladimir Poutine et les Ration pack russes? 

PS2. Je suis d'accord avec toi Danielbouchard sur le financement de l'armée. C'est pas par egocentrisme que je veux que ça augmente, mais je pense vraiment que c'est dans le bien de tous. C'est vrai que y'a pas mal juste les conservateurs qui s'enlignent pour ça, mais ils veulent d'autres choses aussi qui sont moins interressantes...


----------



## Jungle (2 May 2005)

JeMeSouviens said:
			
		

> Pourquoi alphazulu a-t-il été bani alors que c'est le seul message qu'il a écrit? Parce que l'admin est pas d'accord avec lui?


Alphazulu a été banni pour avoir ouvert plusieurs comptes d'utilisateurs sous différents noms. Ceci va ÃƒÂ  l'encontre des règlements du forum, et nous avons une tolérance ZÉRO pour ce genre d'activité.
Aucun membre n'est banni de Army.ca parce-que son opinion est différente de celle d'un ou plusieurs modérateurs.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 May 2005)

Je m'excuse, je aurait du  "post" avec la raison que j'ai bannez "alphazulu".
Merci, Jungle


----------



## JeMeSouviens (4 May 2005)

Ah bien merci de votre réponse!


----------

